# U.S Cellular getting samsung avaitor. brother of charge



## phonegeek1998 (Mar 7, 2012)

this month were getting avaitor or in 2 months we need some info to make it run like dual core.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

do you have any idea what you are talking about?

you cant make a single core phone "run like dual core"

and no developers will get that phone, your best bet is that some charge guys take pity and port stuff to it


----------

